# Job Hunting



## fmu4jah (Aug 21, 2011)

I passed the CPC exam last September. I presently extern at a Hospice center in GA to get some experience in the field. This has paid off as my "A" status  was recently removed. So now am networking to locate job openings in my area--Atl Georgia. Can anyone help?


----------



## lwallace42 (Aug 22, 2011)

Grady Hospital in Atl is always looking for coders.....Good luck


----------

